# Paranormal things?



## LeeJUk (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey so recently the same week my mother went to a haunted house and took part in scences (however you spell it) and probably used a weegie board for charity but still absolutely wrong strange things have been happening in my grandmothers house.

Like for example the other day she woke up and found her plant in her living room which she waters every day etc.. asif someone pulled it kinda up outa the dirt and it was withered and hanging down at the side of the pot, not completely out of the dirt just pulled up till its hanging over and withered.

Also shes been finding feathers around the place over the last few days in several room which I hear is linked to occultist things?

weird.

Any suggestions on what to do and anyone had anything like this happen before?


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 3, 2009)

neither of them are christians and both will not listen :|. 
I already told my mother shes messing with demons and there is a hell but she won't listen.

What you mean hurtin' anythin?


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 3, 2009)

ing for them.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 3, 2009)

well my mum doesnt really think evil spirits exist and so shes all like oooo angels visited and my gran just really doesnt care but I mean I care ya know I dont want anything bad to happen to my family.

Thanks for praying though guys I really love the brothers and sisters here all of ya the generosity of prayer and advice you give is just a blessing to me.

A big thank you and praise be to God.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 11, 2009)

When satan is given an open door, he takes it.

Praying that God would open your mom's and grandmother's heart to the Gospel.

BTW, don't stop sharing the Gospel with them. Take them to the miracles of Jesus and show that true spiritual power is not linked to ouija boards or seances, but to the risen Savior and Lord.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 11, 2009)

My wife told me that her friend's mom was involved with this stuff when she was a kid and at some point things were always falling off the walls at night and when she placed a bible on the floor under them they stopped falling. She also became a Christian. 

*shrug*


----------



## nicnap (Mar 11, 2009)

Praying.


----------



## Berean (Mar 11, 2009)

Dangerous territory. Thin ice.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope she really did become a Christian but it wasn't because of a superstitious prank. If this story is true then the falling objects AND the Bible were just props used by the demons to breed superstition. A printed book has no spiritual power, it was used as a talisman. It's all part of the act.



Davidius said:


> My wife told me that her friend's mom was involved with this stuff when she was a kid and at some point things were always falling off the walls at night and when she placed a bible on the floor under them they stopped falling. She also became a Christian.
> 
> *shrug*


----------

